# Ipad Pro affichage externe



## Omega97 (9 Avril 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Etant historien, je souhaite acquérir un Ipad Pro. 
J'ai vu qu'il était possible de le connecter à un écran externe. Cependant je souhaite savoir si il est possible d'avoir deux affichages différents. 
Par exemple sur l'écran externe une photo d'archive et sur l'Ipad un logiciel de traitement de texte (ou vice-versa). 
Cela augmenterait mon confort de travail.  

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## RubenF (9 Avril 2020)

Hello, non, pour le moment l'affichage externe sur un iPad Pro consiste uniquement à faire du mirroring (copie d'écran) Je pense qu'a terme il sera possible de l'étendre. Mais ce n'est pas encore d'actualité. Il faudrait attendre au moins jusqu'a juin pour ça avec la WWDC et la présentation d'iOS/iPadOS 14. 

Dans ton cas, je peux te conseiller le nouveau MacBook Air qui correspondrait parfaitement à tes besoins. Ou alors attendre le temps d'une potentielle annonce avec un risque de deception car rien n'est encore sur.


----------



## Omega97 (10 Avril 2020)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. 

Effectivement j'hésite avec le MacBook Air i5. C'est l'éternel débat j'ai l'impression !


----------



## RubenF (10 Avril 2020)

Omega97 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse.
> 
> Effectivement j'hésite avec le MacBook Air i5. C'est l'éternel débat j'ai l'impression !


Franchement, c'est un choix cornélien. Les deux machines ont l'air extraordinaires.


----------

